# Những thay đổi sớm xuất hiện với người yêu ấm chén cổ



## gomsubaokhanh (20/9/21)

Những điều này sẽ xảy ra một sớm một chiều nếu bạn là người có trái tim đam mê trà đạo, thích chơi ấm chén cổ thực thụ hay chỉ là những bộ ấm trà giả cổ. Sự thay đổi tâm lý ấy sẽ dần xảy ra khi bạn bắt đầu sở hữu những bộ ấm trà cổ xưa đầu tiên…

1. Không kìm nổi hầu bao dành cho ấm chén cổ

Từ sở thích cho đến việc sở hữu một sản phẩm đầu tiên cho riêng mình có thể là một quãng đường rất dài, từ việc tìm hiểu chủng loại, mẫu mã, kiểu dáng cho đến giá cả, các kiến thức chung trước khi mua… Nhưng từ bộ ấm chén cổ đầu tiên cho đến bộ thứ hai lại được rút ngắn đi rất nhiều.

Bởi từ khi bắt đầu với bộ đầu tiên, hãy xác định rằng đó không chỉ là một bộ ấm trà cổ xưa nữa mà còn là sự xuất hiện của một trạng thái tâm lý mới: không thể kìm hầu bao khi thấy những bộ ấm chén trà đẹp, một cảm giác kích động thôi thúc mình phải mua, phải sở hữu bằng được.




2. Ngồi xuống bàn lập tức muốn pha trà

Thú vui thưởng trà đã ăn sâu vào trái tim khiến đôi khi bạn nhận ra có những lúc dù chẳng khác, nhưng vẫn muốn hãm một ấm trà. Có thể không phải vì trà ngon, mà còn bởi bộ ấm chén đẹp nức lòng. Lúc nào cũng chỉ muốn ôm trọn chúng vào lòng bàn tay mà ngắm nghía từng đường nét trên mặt ấm.

3. Muốn bắt chuyện cùng những người mê ấm chén cổ
Đi đến đâu bỗng chỉ cần thấy người ta có bộ ấm chén giả cổ thôi là cũng muốn đến bắt chuyện, hỏi han. Nếu đó còn là một bộ ấm chén cổ xưa quý mà chưa nhìn thấy bao giờ, chắc chắn sẽ nhịn không nổi và chỉ muốn đến thật gần để ngắm.

Không thể thiếu đó là những sự bình phẩm, bắt đầu từ những câu nói bâng quơ: “Người anh em có bộ ấm chén này đẹp thật đấy… “, sau đó là những cuộc nói chuyện rôm rả, đàm đạo với nhau về lịch sử, xuất xứ, bài men… của bộ ấm chén cổ.

4. Tính cách bỗng trở nên cẩn thận hơn sau khi chơi ấm chén cổ
Với người yêu trà đạo, yêu ấm chén cổ, mỗi bộ trà cụ lại như đứa con thân yêu cần được chăm sóc kĩ càng. Dù là bộ ấm chén hiện đại hay bộ ấm trà giả cổ, lúc nào, chúng cũng phải được nâng niu, ở nơi an toàn nhất.

Khi bạn bắt đầu với thú chơi này, tính cách cũng dần trở nên cẩn thận hơn. Hãm trà, dưỡng ấm đều phải từng li từng tý. Bởi vì lúc này điều sợ nhất sẽ là bộ ấm trà cổ xưa mình mua từ hàng chục năm bỗng bị sứt mẻ ở miệng hay bất cứ chỗ nào đấy.

Mỗi chiếc ấm với bạn như một bảo vật quý, sợ ấm bị hỏng, lại càng sợ đáng rơi ấm. Tính cách từ đó mà tỉ mẩn hơn


Xem thêm: 6 thay đổi sớm muộn sẽ xảy ra với người thích chơi ấm chén cổ


----------

